# Bullseye and Pistol Cases



## xdshootergirl (Jun 28, 2009)

I shot my first bullseye match this week and did not do well. I bought a Ruger Mark III Hunter the week before, and the Hi-Viz sights were really hard to see at the indoor range, plus the sight totally blocked out all of the black on the target. I bought a cheap-o Tru-Glo red dot sight tonight and will sight in in this weekend so maybe that will help.
I am looking for a case for my Ruger with the red dot. Preferably a hard case with some extra room for ammo and other things. I am using a soft case right now. I don't want a large "tackle box" type case. Anyone have any suggestions either on a case or my bullseye shooting disastrophe? Thanks!!


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I use a hard plastic foam filled case for my .22 with the red dot scope. Its got 3 layers of foam that allows for two layers of storage. Whatever I can squeeze between the foam - guns, ammo, magazines - stays nice and secure and protects the scope.

I think similar cases are available at Gander Mtn. type stores for $10 - $15.

Here's a similar one at Midway.


----------

